# Plow Truck?



## Richmor52 (Jan 2, 2011)

Which truck would be better for plowing mostly residential driveways, 28 to 38 driveways depend on the snow fall. a short wheel base half ton pick-up or a 3/4 ton or 1 ton fleet side pick-up? Thanks for your input and advice.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

small tight stuff i would go short bed and 4 good snow tires and balest in the back and crank up the radio. 

get that big moster in there and might take longer to get around shrot rounded driveways thay make these days.


----------



## Richmor52 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ya but one thing i hear about the small light pick-ups is that there ball joints and front end components wear out quick with a plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

After plowing with a Tahoe, I'm all about the short wheelbase.


----------



## Richmor52 (Jan 2, 2011)

2COR517;1179406 said:


> After plowing with a Tahoe, I'm all about the short wheelbase.


How does that Tahoe work for you i was deeply considering a Tahoe myself.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have some tight drivways and all but one of them work fine with my reg cab 8ft bed 2500HD


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I picked up a 96 Tahoe two door over the summer. Has been working out great for me so far. I only have one account where I need a snow blower so I carry one in back. I did have some gusset plates welded on the front to strenghen the frame.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

3/4 ton pickup.


----------



## Richmor52 (Jan 2, 2011)

The new rig 2003 2500HD 7-6 Fisher Plow


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Richmor52;1220178 said:


> The new rig 2003 2500HD 7-6 Fisher Plow


There is no picture.


----------



## Richmor52 (Jan 2, 2011)

Better late than never, forgot about this thread. LOL:laughing:


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice looking rig !


----------

